# twitching kuhli loach



## Ghost15 (Jun 22, 2010)

so i have a kuhli loach and just recently has started twitching almost like he is having a seizure or something.. its been going on for about 3 to 4 days now and i cant figure out why he is twitching... 

now the twitches vary.. some are worse than othes.. like some are just small ones.. but others make him move quite a bit.. and also the length between each one varies... they are just random.. i have no idea what is causing them .. i have never heard of a twitching fish.. im trying to find some kind of information on the internet about it but im not having the best luck.. i dont want to loose him and i just really want to know what is causing the twiches...

any information is greatly appreciated


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

do you use an in sump filter or lighting?? maybe the current from the wiring is giving him tiny electric shocks.are there other fishes in the tank??


----------



## Ghost15 (Jun 22, 2010)

no.. i dont think that is it.. he has been in that tank for months now.. i got him in september 09.. 

i have 2 green cories, 6 pearl danios, 1 leopard angelfish, and 1 other kuhli loach which does no twitch... 

the twitching started the day after one of my other kuhli loaches died of something.. i dont know.. one day healthy and alive, the next dead...

his colour is the same, no clamped fins... hes just twitching.. and i noticed that he is always moving his gills.. not like he normally would be and i dont know if that has something to do with him twitching or not.. but there are no signs of parasites on him.. or anything..


----------



## Ghost15 (Jun 22, 2010)

ohh... and the other fish in the tank are not bothering him.. they just swim right past him


----------



## Ghost15 (Jun 22, 2010)

this morning i check my tank to see how my kuhli is doing... when i found him he was dead... so yeah... but im still curious to know what would have caused the twitches/seizure type things.. 

i still have one healthy kuhli left.. should i get more??


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

dont trow him away... check his gills cavity maybe there a parasites or water ticks in his gill cavity.


----------



## Link30 (Aug 18, 2010)

Sorry to reactivate an old thread but I was wondering if you found out anything becasue I am having issues with the same thing and cannot find any info on it.

I lost one kuhli already and another is in a q-tank but cannot find anything to keep the twitching/spasms/seizures or whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Link30 said:


> Sorry to reactivate an old thread but I was wondering if you found out anything becasue I am having issues with the same thing and cannot find any info on it.
> 
> I lost one kuhli already and another is in a q-tank but cannot find anything to keep the twitching/spasms/seizures or whatever you want to call it.


I don't own any so can't say I've experienced the twitches but I do know that they are pretty sensitive to water param. changes. Have you tested your tap water lately? Are you adding a good water conditioner when you change the water? What are your levels for ammonia, nitrite, ph, nitrates?


----------



## Link30 (Aug 18, 2010)

My parameters are all good for what loaches like. I still have 3 of them that have no issues whatsoever. One of my original five had twitches and moved him to a q-tank while I tried to find a cure. I couldnt and he died. 

This is my second one with this issue. I moved one of my caves to clean and found him belly up underneath it. He was still moving but I noticed his twitching and quickly moved him to the q-tank and am afraid he is going to die as well.

Nitrates, nitrites, and ammonia are all zero. I condition all tap water. The only think I can think of is that I dont have a water hardness test.


----------



## PrettyKitty187 (Nov 29, 2007)

they have little strips at Petsmart to test the water with...five or six bucks...works like a litmus paper...

dunno about the twitching thing though...my little guy does it all the time...always has...just figured it was normal :/


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Link30 said:


> Nitrates, nitrites, and ammonia are all zero.



Makes me suspicious....


----------

